# ANY IOWANS HERE



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Anybody from Iowa lurking around here? Im looking for a good trustworthy place for an engine rebuild for my 05 BF 750 in the iowa area.


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

anyone or am i all alone???


----------



## lg07brute (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm from MN, about a quarter mile from Iowa. Does that count?


----------

